

Few asteroids are worth mining, suggests Harvard study - 001sky
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-25716103

======
chiph
The value to asteroids, is that they're already in space. No need to lift the
materials out of a gravity well.

------
anvandare
Barring a complete revolution in technology, it will always be cheaper (by
several orders of magnitude) to either recycle, find and exploit an Earth-
based site, use an ersatz, or simply wage a war over a resource that is deemed
needed.

A similar thought on space colonization: humans would rather displace/destroy
another tribe and claim their land/resources before going on a dangerous
venture to go and live in a less-hospitable environment.

